# Updating an ezjail?



## awyeah (Aug 14, 2014)

I just updated my system from 9.2-RELEASE-p3 to -p10 using freebsd-update().

How do I get my jails updated?

I ran `ezjail-update -u`, but that just updates the basejail?


EDIT: Just realized that everything is symlinks to the basejail, answered my question.


----------



## asteriskRoss (Aug 14, 2014)

@dvl@ just posted that his scripts in /etc/rc.d hadn't been upgraded: Thread 47626. Reporting back whether you have experienced the same issue would be useful for other ezjail users


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 14, 2014)

There is no link to the basejail's /etc, because a bunch of jails with an identical /etc would be useless.  The standard way to update is with mergemaster(8).


----------

